# Cod Jigging out of Gloucester,MA



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Dec 17

We left dock at 5:00am.
It was blowing hard yesterday, but it look fine now.
Crew of the boat are teasing me that I brought a smelt rod after seeing my 7' Black Hole inshore rod with which I used for flounder in summer. 
I want to test the strength of the rod.
I think The rod is OK because the average cod are in 8 - 12 lb and we fish in relatively shallow water.
The area is closed to recreational cod fishing and I am on a commercial rod/reel boat to test new Flat Hammered Diamond jig by JIGNPOP.
Fishing should start in 30 minutes.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Catch em up!!!! Post up a report when you are done!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Sounds like a fun day.
I love that Gloucester area. 
Great place to stay around there on the water over looking the Atlantic is the Gloucester Inn. 
Look'n forward to see'n your pictures and story of your trip..

Hog


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When we arrived at the fishing ground, I could count about 10 draggers/gill netters nearby. It was a very small spot and we could hook up whenever we drifted over the spot. Mostly were market size. We needed a few hours to fill our commercial limit of 300 lb and headed back to dock by noon. 
I tested ultra light 7' Black Hole inshore rod with JM PE3 reel.

size comparison of regular cod setup and my setup.









I tested rear balanced and center balanced 10 oz flat hammered diamond jig by JIGNPOP.



















Commercial fishermen on the boat loved the jigs and suggested to make heavier model of the jig for cod. In fact, we are going to introduce Flat Hammered Diamond Jig by JIGNPOP from 4 oz to 24 oz next year.

Jig commercial fishermen use









The other main purpose of the trip is to make cod jigging video for beginners.
The youtube we are making will show how to jig for cod including squidding technique.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like fun, thanks for the report and pictures!!! COD ON!!!!!!!!


----------

